# A few Dump Dug Bottles ------->



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 25, 2015)

Great finds, thanks for the Christmas gift!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice finds!!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks like some good ones. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 25, 2015)

love the indian vegetable cough syrup & blood purifier...........


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 26, 2015)

Love that ink Rick


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 26, 2015)

man , can't beat it with a stick ! good stuff.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Dec 26, 2015)

Heard you got those bottles from jumping in someone elses hole.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice stuff!  Love the color of that blob.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, nice colors.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 28, 2015)

Hahaha im not an Azzhole BobbyCommonBottles --- you know who you are:deadhorse:


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Dec 29, 2015)

RICKJJ59W said:


> Hahaha im not an Azzhole BobbyCommonBottles--- you know who you are:deadhorse:


Haha, nice finds Rick!  I'll never live that one down.....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2015)

BobbyCommonBottles said:


> Heard you got those bottles from jumping in someone elses hole.




ha  your talking about your buddy no me


----------

